# Why is marshal ultra popular?



## Zenxolu (Mar 14, 2016)

Let me ask you an age-old question which is probably three years old, why is marshal an ultra popular villager, what makes people go gaga over this one specific character, is it because of his looks or the way his house looks or just him in general? I really don't get it aside from him being a squirrel help me understand this.


----------



## Crash (Mar 14, 2016)

presumably because a lot of people think he's really, really cute. he's a marshmallow squirrel, I kind of get it, and he _is_ cute, but he's not my favorite by a long shot.​


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2016)

He's adorable! Plus he's easily one of the cutest smug villagers.


----------



## Lumira (Mar 14, 2016)

i agree with crash. yes, he's cute, but i honestly don't see all the hype about him. i definitely think there are villagers that should be more popular than him.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 14, 2016)

Tbh, I don't know either.

 I have him, he's cute and all. But I really don't see anything special about him.
Besides being a squirrel villager and I love them :3


----------



## Zane (Mar 14, 2016)

Little white squirrel with big eyes and a pouty expression, he's just cute and has a mostly universal appeal. I had him in my town for over a year myself. He was my first smug so I felt like his personality really suited him too, but I found two smugs I liked more and three was a crowd. :p I never even noticed him being marshmallow themed (the name went over my head entirely I guess) but that makes him even more cute.


----------



## Malsy (Mar 14, 2016)

Any time anyone brings this up, all I hear is "Well I don't like (insert villager here) so I don't understand why anyone else does" and it's petty. Like, people don't have to have an explanation for why they like something, even if it's popular. I like Marshal because he reminds me of a Marshmallow, and also because the university I attend has a larger than usual population of squirrels with the mutated genes for white fur, so he reminds me of them. He's also really nice, and his cute appearance makes the smug personality come off as more endearing than creepy like it does with, say, Lionel. Marshal also does have a nice house interior, with the rare and prized sloppy furniture. He's just a nice villager. Even if he wasn't, does it really matter? It's not up to other people to scrutinize other people's gameplay, and if you're not a fan of Marshal or don't really understand why people like him, what consequences does that have? None.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 15, 2016)

Every time I see a "Why is Marshal popular?" thread(and I've seen them a lot),I wonder why nobody questions the popularity of Fang or Lolly or Diana...or any other popular villager for that matter.I think the answer is very simple:he's popular because a lot of people like him,just like all the other popular villagers.


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 15, 2016)

Because he's SOOOOOO cute and is the best smug villager IMO and he has sloppy furniture and he's based of of marshmallows and did I mention he's SOOOOO cute? <3 Although people have different opinions


----------



## tae (Mar 15, 2016)

i'm not sure why everyone loves him. i think he's boring.


----------



## Vickie (Mar 15, 2016)

♥_ I think most of the white-themed villagers are pretty popular,
like Marshal, Diana, Flurry and Merengue are the ones that I can think of.
Plus Marshal is a squirrel based off a marshmallow,
and I really think he is cute and I like him c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 15, 2016)

^Merengue is not white!

Its the pouty the expression I think.... not many villagers can pull off the different expression like him! and I think a lot of people like him because its different than the smiley happy villagers, yet still in a cute package. I think there are way more interesting villagers, but I honestly never gave Marshal a chance because he was so overly popular for no reason.... like I understand Julian, Ankha, and the other singularly unique villagers, but Marshal isn't even that unique, besides his pout... thats why I just glanced over him


----------



## Vickie (Mar 15, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> ^Merengue is not white!
> 
> Its the pouty the expression I think.... not many villagers can pull off the different expression like him! and I think a lot of people like him because its different than the smiley happy villagers, yet still in a cute package. I think there are way more interesting villagers, but I honestly never gave Marshal a chance because he was so overly popular for no reason.... like I understand Julian, Ankha, and the other singularly unique villagers, but Marshal isn't even that unique, besides his pout... thats why I just glanced over him



♥_ Oops, I meant Whitney XD _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 15, 2016)

I've never really understood it either - it's obviously from the way he looks but I never thought he was that cool or cute.


----------



## Greggy (Mar 15, 2016)

It's gotta be his pale white color and small size. Kids these days love pale colors and cute, petite things no matter how boring they are. I never liked him though, but I wanna punch his face.


----------



## MintySky (Mar 15, 2016)

To me Marshal is and looks like a very boring villager. I just don't get why he is so cute to everyone.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't get the "marshmallow" connection. To me, he's an ordinary white squirrel. His name beginning with "Marsh" doesn't connect the two things at all. I do like him, though, but I don't think he's all that special.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2016)

He's got that cute angry smug look? I dunno, I mainly like him because "Jun" is an old internet nickname and he's a fluffy squirrel...


----------



## laineybop (Mar 15, 2016)

Zane said:


> Little white squirrel with big eyes and a pouty expression



^^ This...I've always loved the squirrel villagers & Marshal is just a cute villager to me. He is my favorite villager by far & my favorite smug. A lot of the flirty smug dialogue sounds better when it's said to you by a tiny white squirrel, as opposed to a creepy looking blue unicorn...just saying.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't know actually....I like him, I'm currently looking for him actually and I'm offering a higher price than I have for any other villager. Not sure what it is, for me, he's a smug for one. I adore smugs and lazy villagers. 2, he's pretty adorable, I don't actually like any other squirrels but I really like him.
3, he's a smug 

Honestly not sure. I have a variety of dream villagers and I'm trying to experience as many as possible to get the right set for my town. I've settled on the majority now and Marshal should be the last one for a long time.
Hope I don't regret it


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Mar 17, 2016)

Yep, Marshal's adorable!  I liked him before I knew he was popular (aren't I a hipster!)  I was looking at squirrel villagers (it may have been because Filbert was moving in and I was checking him out) and I saw Marshal and thought, "That squirrel has an expression like Cyrus from Pok?mon DPPt...I must have him".


----------



## radioloves (Mar 17, 2016)

Marshal is pretty cute, I would love to have him in my town sometime. He's got a cool look to him and different from other villagers. I hope in the next game there will be a lot of unique and cute characters!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 17, 2016)

well..hes petite and has this cute sulky face.


----------



## Chicha (Mar 17, 2016)

I currently have him in town and he's just okay. I don't mind him. As a smug, he's pretty good. I guess people like him for the aesthetic tbh with his color scheme and all.


----------



## GTsTentacleChow (Mar 17, 2016)

I actually have him, and I do love him, but he's not my favorite villager, or my favorite smug. But as far as smugs go, he's one of the cuter ones, so based on his cuteness and his flirtyness, he's guaranteed fangirls. Plus, as far as squirrels go, he's one of the more attractive ones, and he has a little grumpy face. 

I prefer Lopez, though.


----------



## kenna (Mar 17, 2016)

hes just super cute


----------



## Chris01 (Mar 17, 2016)

I think he's a nice villager but again I prefer pierce or cube


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

He's just largely appealing to lots of people. I mean, he's a grumpy marshmallow squirrel with an adorable design and colour scheme and an adorable personality. Animals with a cute , kinda chibi design are wildly popular.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 17, 2016)

To me, Marshal looks very feminine for a male villager (I thought he was a girl when I first saw his picture before finding out that he was a smug personality). I guess his combination of masculine and feminine traits make him popular with both males and females unlike a lot of other villagers whose popularity is split more along gender lines. That's just my guess though.


----------



## RainbowPanda (Mar 27, 2016)

He's not a dreamie of mine... but he's really cute! His white fur and fluffy tail and grumpy facial expression... it's so cute when he's happy xD And I really like his personality! he's so small and cute and I understand why so many people want him xD


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 27, 2016)

I guess what contributes to Marshal being popular is his personality and design, not so much his house although sometimes people do want him to use him for the sloppy set, although that's kinda redundant now because villagers don't directly sell sloppy furniture to you, it has to be achieved in retail.

The reason why I think his personality is what contributes to him being popular is because of the fact he's a smug, I think if Marshal was a jock he wouldn't be as popular here as most people can't stand the jock personality. If Marshal was jock I think his popularity would go down a lot trust me, the only jock who's really made it to tier one are villagers like kid-cat and genji because most people can't stand the rest. Anyhow, smugs tend to be affectionate to the player and that's what most people like about them, because before smugs became a personality villagers would never really directly flirt with the player, and would just see them as a friend. I guess that appeals to a lot of people because of the fact some people ship themselves with their villagers, and it just makes it more canon I guess, because they actually hint at being interested in the player.

His design also contributes to this because I know some people on this forum prefer more simple villagers like myself, I prefer villagers to look more natural and although Marshal isn't the most natural squirrel he does have quite a simple yet cute design which a lot of people prefer rather then over the top villagers, such as Avery or Sterling, because Marshal can fit into almost any theme because of his neutral colour scheme. Also I think because of the type of animal he is that appeals a lot more to people because of the height differences between animals such as bears and cubs, and a lot more people find smaller animals cuter, especially at points where squirrels look almost hidden in places such as flowers. Personally, I think the taller the animal the more scary they look and that's why Marshal probably is as popular as he is because of the friendly look he has to him.

I can't believe I wrote this much about a virtual villager, but y'know this thread is just one of those threads that can invoke discussion.


----------



## Swirl (Mar 27, 2016)

SailorCrossing said:


> I guess what contributes to Marshal being popular is his personality and design, not so much his house although sometimes people do want him to use him for the sloppy set, although that's kinda redundant now because villagers don't directly sell sloppy furniture to you, it has to be achieved in retail.
> 
> The reason why I think his personality is what contributes to him being popular is because of the fact he's a smug, I think if Marshal was a jock he wouldn't be as popular here as most people can't stand the jock personality. If Marshal was jock his popularity would go down a lot trust me, the only jock who's really made it to tier one are villagers like kid-cat and genji because most people can't stand the rest. Anyhow, smugs tend to be affectionate to the player and that's what most people like about them, because before smugs became a personality villagers would never really directly flirt with the player, and would just see them as a friend. I guess that appeals to a lot of people because of the fact some people ship themselves with their villagers, and it just makes it more canon I guess, because they actually hint at being interested in the player.
> 
> ...



I like his house, not because I want anything out of it, but because I think his setup just looks really good.  It's one of the few villager houses in the game that actually looks like it could be somebody's house.

Funny about the jocks being unpopular.  My SO actually hates the smugs (she finds them creepy) but loves the jocks (because they are hilarious and many of them are ironic, like Antonio who sure doesn't look like he ever works out).  She finally settled on Shep as her smug because what she really hated was the creepy look they make, and conveniently Shep doesn't really make facial expressions.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 27, 2016)

I think he is average but that is just my personal opinion. I think the best smug villager is between Shep and Jacques.


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 27, 2016)

Swirl said:


> I like his house, not because I want anything out of it, but because I think his setup just looks really good.  It's one of the few villager houses in the game that actually looks like it could be somebody's house.
> 
> Funny about the jocks being unpopular.  My SO actually hates the smugs (she finds them creepy) but loves the jocks (because they are hilarious and many of them are ironic, like Antonio who sure doesn't look like he ever works out).  She finally settled on Shep as her smug because what she really hated was the creepy look they make, and conveniently Shep doesn't really make facial expressions.



I agree with you on the comment about his house, the set up does look really good tbh and it does look like somebody could live in it! I don't really pay attention to my villagers houses' but I would also say his house design is pretty nice. 

Jocks are a lovable personality over time, personally I don't mind them. But from observations made on the forums they appear to be hated a lot somewhat, but it's understandable because most of their dialogue is about exercising so I can see how that can get boring. Jock villagers like Roald are really funny to see in action, because like Antonio it looks like he hardly ever works out.  So it's quite ironic. I imagine  Shep is one of the more toned down smug villagers, but I do agree smugs can say creepy things sometimes.


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps (Mar 27, 2016)

It's like why people love Cherry or Diana, a lot of people think they are cute.


----------



## FoxFeathers (Mar 27, 2016)

Marshal's alright. I wouldn't kick him out of my village or anything. But I still prefer Jacques personally.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 27, 2016)

Sloppy furniture, lol.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 27, 2016)

It's just because he has a unique face and is one of the smaller species. People like small grumpy animals.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

Because he's so adorable and cute. I prefer Zell over Marshal though.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 28, 2016)

Maybe he looks like a weird squirrel version of a singer in some popular boy band or anime person. IDK.


----------



## gazea9r (Mar 28, 2016)

I adore my Marshal. I mostly find his appearance very appealing. Like Ankha he's got those flat topped eyes that make him look like he's got more important things to do than talk to you lol. He's also been very sweet, not to me but to all the villagers I've seen him interact with. I also like it when he goes into my patch of white roses, sometimes I lose track of him in there bahaha because he's so tiny :3


----------



## petaru (Mar 28, 2016)

Hmm... He looks pretty cute being all grumpy like that ahaha. Maybe I can try to get him in my new town


----------



## ams (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm not sure. I think he'd be cute if he didn't look like a sulking teenager all the time.


----------



## Suyeon (Mar 28, 2016)

I've never had Marshal as a villager myself, but I'm pretty sure that the contributing factors to a villager's popularity has to do with...
- visual aesthetic (the squirrel villagers are all cute and who doesn't want villagers where they can enjoy seeing them walk around?)
- personality combined with aforementioned aesthetic (it might sound petty or incomprehensible, but with a pair of completely different villagers with the same personality - you may find yourself feeling 'meh' about one or wanting to push them in a pitfall while with the other you find them most adorable thing in existence: for ex. I liked Roald, but with Goose, I couldn't move him out fast enough)
- interior (in Marshal's case, he has a series of furniture that's not very common - naturally people will want him around to get pieces of the furniture out of his house for cataloging purposes)


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 28, 2016)

I had him in my other town before I reset but for most, it's due to his popularity. Because he is usually in demand, that makes him much more dreamy to the buyer. Personally, I loved him because I thought he was adorable and he complimented my character haha. Each to their own, I suppose.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll go against the grain here, I actually really like Marshal.  It was only after I started searching for him that I realized he's popular.  I like his small-ness, and the fact that he's "resting" expression is grumpy.  Small things that try to look tough is just cute to me, I don't know.


----------



## Miiniie1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Because he is terribly adorable and cute.  He is so small... and I like his character.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 30, 2016)

i was thinking this too, hes in my town and im tired of seeing his stupid face walking around like he owns the place!, but im still keeping him because i know he's popular


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Mar 30, 2016)

He. Is. A. White. Squirrel.  That. Is. All. People. Overrate. Him. So. Much. It. Is. Not. Even. Funny. 
Any. More.


----------



## Bueller (Mar 30, 2016)

My fiance loves Marshall - whereas I love Eugene and Kyle as smug villagers a lot more than Marshall. It all comes down to preference really. (I'll always have a soft spot for Kyle, personally... if I ever had to choose just one smug... it'd be him.)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Mellyjan3 (Mar 30, 2016)

He is super cute but i dont see it either, i wouldnt keep him >_>


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 30, 2016)

I only like him because he has the sloppy stuff and the sloppy items are very hard to get.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 30, 2016)

But, he only gives up the chair and sofa.
I never got any other piece from him, other than those I mentioned.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 30, 2016)

Ok,everybody...you can stop posting now.I've discovered the secret to Marshal's ultra popularity.It's because he's pretty fabulous.You're welcome.


----------



## Retroself (Mar 30, 2016)

After discovering this site and the popularity tiers, and noticing he's #1, at first, I didn't see the appeal to him. He's just an all-white squirrel. Although I will admit I liked his facial features; I find them pretty unique. But after a random chance, he moved into my village and I've fallen in love with him ever since; He is sweet and just adorable. I didn't think I would like him as much I do now


----------



## carmenlvsx (Mar 31, 2016)

Because he is very small and terribly adorable!!!


----------



## romancement (Mar 31, 2016)

I did not see the appeal at first, and then it grew on me, like a disease, like a spreading fungus, until I was consumed with the need to have him in my town. I figured once I got him I'd be over it, but HA HA I was wrong he is the pretty great. Things I love:

- his little sparkle dance *shoom*
- the fact that only his fat head sticks out of the flowers
- his resting b* face that counters his actual decent guy personality 
- his sloppy room (i can relate)

Also everything AnimalCrossingPerson posted is correct and accurate. 

Also, no one wants to admit it, but sometimes it's just fun to be part of a giant cultish mob


----------



## Ruriko (Mar 31, 2016)

because marshal is a playboy lol


----------



## jozial (Mar 31, 2016)

Marshal is the only cute smug villager, but I despise all smug villagers. I don't care how they look. All smug villagers are voided or sold. lmao


----------



## Pookie4557 (Mar 31, 2016)

He's absolutely adorable and he has parts of the sloppy set in his home. I personally had Marshal just move into my town on his own before I knew of bell tree or how rare the sloppy series is and didn't and don't really like him.


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 31, 2016)

He's my dreamie! And I'm happy to have gotten him as a villager, he's cute despite the fact he's a marshmallow chibi-like squirrel, he matches my town really well!


----------



## Dark_Cecilia (Mar 31, 2016)

Cosmic Gerbil said:


> Yep, Marshal's adorable!  I liked him before I knew he was popular (aren't I a hipster!)  I was looking at squirrel villagers (it may have been because Filbert was moving in and I was checking him out) and I saw Marshal and thought, "*That squirrel has an expression like Cyrus from Pok?mon DPPt*...I must have him".



I don't see it..


----------



## Plupap (Mar 31, 2016)

http://m.imgur.com/Rq37FGX


Even the villagers know lol. This conversation basically fits anyone asking this question. I'm glad I got a screenshot.


----------

